# New to quiltmaking



## Ashman (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, not me. My wife just started making quilts about a year and a half ago. Her mother told her she needed a hobby other than cleaning, dusting and vacuuming ( I agreed!)

I think this one pictured is her third one and she finished it last Christmas to give to away as a gift. I am quite proud of her accomplishments and remodeled a basement room to accomodate her needs to quilt.

Thanks for looking at her work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's great.! She learned very well.

Angie


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

that would be something to be proud of if she had been quilting for years. Very pretty


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is really beautiful! You should take up quilting with her, it's a lot of fun!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## ladyrua (May 26, 2006)

Beautiful! Very nice job!


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

That is a beautiful Quilt and you should be proud of her that isn't an 'easy' or 'beginner' design. 

Tell her from on quilter to another her work is wonderful. Please post more as she gets other quilts done.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm impressed


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Very Beautiful Quilt !!! You both should be very proud !!! Please post more!!!! :bow: 
bopeep


----------



## Ashman (Sep 1, 2005)

CJ said:


> That is really beautiful! You should take up quilting with her, it's a lot of fun!
> 
> The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!



You are probably right, but my thing is building peoples dream homes......









another backside view....










and I also build custom furniture....










and some small stuff...










so that keeps me busy, but I am a big fan of whatever she decides to do next.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a beautiful quilt, a beautiful house and beautiful furniture. What a creative duo.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

All of it very nice! I'm with Sancraft, what a creative pair!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Are you taking applications for adoption?   

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Ashman (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you for the compliments, I'll pass them on to the Mrs.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

my birthdays coming up, you can make me anything you want!!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

What beautiful work. Your building background is wonderful for helping design original quilts. I know several women who have their husbands "design" the quilts their husbands design. What a creative pair you are.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

You are both very talented. Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

holy cow !!!! Does she post and read this forum ???!! She has talent !! 
So does her hubby !!!!!!


----------

